# Zurück in die Zukunft - Trailer zur Kino-Rückkehr der Trilogie



## FlorianStangl (17. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zurück in die Zukunft - Trailer zur Kino-Rückkehr der Trilogie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zurück in die Zukunft - Trailer zur Kino-Rückkehr der Trilogie


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2015)

Huiii, jetzt habt ihr mir aber einen Schreck eingejagt!
Ich habe zuerst an ein Remeake gedacht...

Ich werd es mir vielleicht im Kino mal geben, die Qualität der Bluray und was die aus dem Filmmaterial noch rausholen konnten ist jedenfall der Hammer.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. September 2015)

Als Kind der 80er und Vollzeitnerd gehört die Back to the Future-Trilogie definitiv zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.
Mal schauen, ob ich es zu diesem speziellen Datum ins Kino schaffe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Als Kind der 80er und Vollzeitnerd gehört die Back to the Future-Trilogie definitiv zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.
> Mal schauen, ob ich es zu diesem speziellen Datum ins Kino schaffe.


Und wer das nicht schafft ist halt - um es mal im Biff Tannen-Stil auszudrücken - *EINE FEIGE SAU!*


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. September 2015)

Ich habe die Karten schon vor Monaten bestellt 

Aber mal schauen ob ich mir auch Teil 3 gebe. Den fand ich damals nämlich verhältnismäßig schwach. Teil 1 und 2 sind aber auf jeden Fall einfach Kult!


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2015)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karten schon vor Monaten bestellt
> 
> Aber mal schauen ob ich mir auch Teil 3 gebe. Den fand ich damals nämlich verhältnismäßig schwach. Teil 1 und 2 sind aber auf jeden Fall einfach Kult!


Teil 3 hat mir mit Abstand am besten gefallen.

Ohne den hätte es diese geile Szene nicht gegeben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6EcONAitKk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Teil 3 hat mir mit Abstand am besten gefallen.
> 
> Ohne den hätte es diese geile Szene nicht gegeben:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6EcONAitKk


Der ist auch mein liebster. Das Wild-West-Setting und die unzähligen Gags... Ganz großartiger Abschluss. [emoji106]


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. September 2015)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karten schon vor Monaten bestellt
> 
> Aber mal schauen ob ich mir auch Teil 3 gebe. Den fand ich damals nämlich verhältnismäßig schwach. Teil 1 und 2 sind aber auf jeden Fall einfach Kult!



Teil 3 schlägt eben eine leicht andere Richtung ein, ist aber trotzdem ziemlich unterhaltsam. Alle drei Filme sind absolute Klassiker.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wer das nicht schafft ist halt - um es mal im Biff Tannen-Stil auszudrücken - *EINE FEIGE SAU!*



Niemand
...
nennt mich 
...
ne feige Sau 



Joa ZidZ ist kult, vielleicht geb ich mir das Triple-Feature

letztes Jahr hab ich in nem Merchandise-Shop den Original Sport-Almanach durchgeblättert


----------



## Batze (17. September 2015)

Ich fand damals das so Obergeil.
Habe mich da echt gekugelt und gekrümmt vor Lachen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEl60pp65HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2015)

Scheiße
Tickets sind natürlich hier nur noch auf den schlechten Plätzen zu haben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. September 2015)

Hmm, hier kann man irgendwie noch gar nicht bestellen.
Zumindest sieht es nicht danach aus.


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. September 2015)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karten schon vor Monaten bestellt
> 
> Aber mal schauen ob ich mir auch Teil 3 gebe. Den fand ich damals nämlich verhältnismäßig schwach. Teil 1 und 2 sind aber auf jeden Fall einfach Kult!



Ich fand den dritten Teil auch sehr schlecht. Ich mag nur die ersten beiden Teile. Den dritten hätten sie sich sparen können.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2015)

Teil 1 war der erste film, in den ich mit einer Frau... naja damals ein Mädchen gegangen bin.
Was wohl aus ihr wurde
*sinnier*

Ich fand die Teile (als die Filme) einfach klasse. Und M.J.Fox war mein Held


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2015)

Was ist so so schlimm am dritten Teil ? Ihr schreibt nur er war schwach dabei war er der wichtigste Film in Mcflys Charakter Entwicklung 

Oder mochtet ihr keine Western ?


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2015)

der Dritte Teil war schon okay, aber von den Gags und dem Aufbau nur so Mittel und so ein Mittelmäßiger Comedy Film aus den Achtzigern ist halt noch um längen besser als das beste an Comedy das heute so im Kino läuft

Ach ja, falls sich einige alt fühlen wollen und warum die Filme noch so einen bedeutenderen Platz bei mir einnehmen: das ganze Spielt so 3-4 Tage vor meiner Geburt, ja, nicht nur Geburtstag


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2015)

Alle 3 Filme waren Kult. Ihr Banausen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich fand damals das so Obergeil.
> Habe mich da echt gekugelt und gekrümmt vor Lachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur geil. Schade daß Michael J. Fox an Parkinson leidet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil. Schade daß Michael J. Fox an Parkinson leidet.


Hat aber trotz Krankheit immer noch viel Lebensmut und Kampfgeist. Sieht man ja daran dass er sich seit fast 20 Jahren für die Forschung und Entwicklung entsprechender Medikamente einsetzt. Man kann nicht genug Respekt vor diesem kleinen großen Mann haben. [emoji106]


----------



## Kartamus (18. September 2015)

So ein Ankündigungstrailer klingt auf deutsch ja furchtbar! Pfui...


----------



## Frullo (18. September 2015)

Hat jemand meinen Fluxkompensator irgendwo rumliegen sehen?


----------

